# Abandoned Hotel, Lanzarote



## staffordshireranger (Aug 17, 2007)

*THE ABANDONED HOTEL, LANZOROTIE.*

I thought id get my holiday urbex photo`s up, and this was a good find...this hotel was constructed in the 80s and worked stopped due to the planners getting it wrong....the rough sea did not make it a good place....and everyone chose to build a the nearby playa "Blanca" this place is accessed by a 4 mile dirt track and believe it or not someone actually lives here...........a breathtaking place !and they had even dug the pool out.






what the hell is that !





huge !





where do i check in...















anyone home ?? where are the stairs ?










a nice relaxing bath.....




















ohhh very 80s











hope you all enjoyed that.....more to come soon !!


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Abandoned Hotel, Lanzorotie.*

Good find and pics, Steve. That's a very strange place, indeed, in the middle of nowhere! Nice one. 

Foxy


----------



## King Al (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Abandoned Hotel, Lanzorotie.*

Nice one Steve, what an unusuall place it looks like it fell from the sky in the first picture, I love the way it looks half built and half demolished


----------



## staffordshireranger (Aug 17, 2007)

To tell you the truth this place really gave and gives me the creeps !!


----------



## Richard Davies (Aug 17, 2007)

It reminds me of some of the abandoned hotels in Northern Cyprus.


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 17, 2007)

staffordshireranger said:


> To tell you the truth this place really gave and gives me the creeps !!



I can well understand that. Definitely a weird one!


----------



## staffordshireranger (Aug 22, 2007)

The abandoned hotel
We follow a rough, winding track into the Rubicon desert, park when it gets too bad to drive any further, and walk towards a shell of a building on the horizon. The desert floor is spongy underfoot and littered with rocks, space plants, desert shrubs. The building looks two-dimensional from a distance but up close we see that it is an abandoned hotel complex, half built. We can see how the capsule-like rooms would have looked, there is a pile of never-plumbed-in bathtubs disintegrating outside. It’s astonishing, like a little piece of Detroit transplanted onto a volcanic island. More astonishing is the fact that some of the rooms have been colonised by people and turned into a kind of shanty town. There are green doors, windows, and inside I see a table, neatly set with a bowl and an oilcloth, a home. Poor people live here, how can it be?

The hotel overlooks a rocky coast. The rocks nearby have been worn away by the sea and they look like dinosaur bones or the foundations of a building. We perch and watch the waves crash, ultramarine and pure foaming white, huge and awesome.


----------



## King Al (Aug 22, 2007)

Great discription


----------



## staffordshireranger (Aug 22, 2007)

thought id add a little poshness to the post lol........


----------

